# Outlook 2007 Rules Not Working



## Monty75 (Jan 25, 2000)

I am using the rules wizard in Outlook 2007 to forward messages. The rule is:
Apply this rule after the message arrives
sent to me
forward it to e-mail address

The rule does not work, even though I have it checked on. If I force it run through the wizard it works. Any thoughts?


----------



## Monty75 (Jan 25, 2000)

Bump


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Not sure if this will help, but there is a section on rules and alerts..

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/FX100647191033.aspx


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

Heyyo Monty,

First, was this a clean install of 2007, or did you upgrade from '02/'03? If the later, Open you 'rules and alerts' under 'tools' and select the rule you want.

Looking at your rule....the functionality is correct, and that is verified by the fact that it will forward when you force the run.

So, you've selected your rule...now at the far upper-right of the dialog box, select 'options' and under 'rules upgrade' select 'upgrade now' -- this will force your rule to adhere to the '07 policy manager.

By the way...is your mail on an exchange system by chance? And next to your rule, does it have (client-only) listed next to it?

CB


----------

